# Favorite fish to target?



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

What's your favorite fish to target and why? 

I think mine is walleye! So much fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Darters...


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

LastShadow said:


> Darters...


What size hook you use for that? I have some really small #3 hooks that work with bigger ones.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

This is were I get my darter fishing information from.

http://microfishing.com/tackle/


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite species is smallmouth bass in streams. I like how well they fight and I like the stalking aspect of fishing for them.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Big bull gills


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Catfish!!!!! Flatheads and Blues!!!!


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

8 pound largemouth.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deank1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Largemouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Crawdude said:


> This is were I get my darter fishing information from.
> 
> http://microfishing.com/tackle/


Holy Moley, that is awesome...


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

it's awesome when they hit those tiny little crankbaits


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Detainer said:


> What's your favorite fish to target and why?
> 
> I think mine is walleye! So much fun.
> 
> ...


Hi. 
Quick question, where do you fish for walleye at? 
I fish the Brookeville Lake and I was wondering about the
lake ya'll fish at up by Springfield.

Be safe ya'll! 
Rick


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Hi.
> 
> Quick question, where do you fish for walleye at?
> 
> ...



GMR, Caesar Creek, CJ brown reservoir 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

LastShadow said:


> it's awesome when they hit those tiny little crankbaits



LOL!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

LastShadow said:


> it's awesome when they hit those tiny little crankbaits



Yes it is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's. Safe to say a lotta guys in SW forum target smallies, but it's so much fun when when something else unexpectedly slams a lure!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

9Left said:


> I think it's. Safe to say a lotta guys in SW forum target smallies, but it's so much fun when when something else unexpectedly slams a lure!



True. I did really well in June for smallies. Not so much as of late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Detainer said:


> True. I did really well in June for smallies. Not so much as of late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Don't feel bad, I just did a 10 mile float with two other great ogf anglers, we totaled 3 smallies the whole trip.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

9Left said:


> Don't feel bad, I just did a 10 mile float with two other great ogf anglers, we totaled 3 smallies the whole trip.



I don't. I know I've been seeing a lot
Of people havimg trouble catching them this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

King salmon great fight great eats


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

BornWithGills said:


> King salmon great fight great eats


especially in the river


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Smallmouth all day. The cane corso of the river. Walleye are boring to me, I can't really get excited about a fish that doesn't jump.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Lately for me, I've been having a blast bow fishing for trash fish.
Lots of carp, suckers and drum.
Here's a tip, go for the low hanging fruits first. Carp get really big, they are pretty dumb and are an easy target.
After you've gotten good enough to shoot their eyes out, start targeting smaller fish.
This kind of fishing is really challenging and it can help fertilize your garden. 
You should see my granny's garden.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

why use them for the garden when you can use them to feed your dogs...I do
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=6C18B1D3FBEAF21A20C16C18B1D3FBEAF21A20C1


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Smallies... no doubt


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> Smallmouth all day. The cane corso of the river. Walleye are boring to me, I can't really get excited about a fish that doesn't jump.


I've had 3 Gators this year that have come out of the water....2 came out after lures, and one jumped twice at the surface.
We have found 2 different Walleye bites...during the day, they are docile and light biting...at night or Cloudy days when FEEDING, they are "Air Gators" like Great Whites and seals!
When they are feeding they'll slam swimbaits and fight to the shore.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm with you Gators, gills and small mouth crappie run a close fourth


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Whatever i catch. im not the kind that likes to fish all day for one largemouth in the dead of winter when crappie are biting......i fish for sport so ill say im going after bass but i dont complain when a pickerel bowfin drum or cat hits my offering.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Recneck said:


> Whatever i catch. im not the kind that likes to fish all day for one largemouth in the dead of winter when crappie are biting......i fish for sport so ill say im going after bass but i dont complain when a pickerel bowfin drum or cat hits my offering.



I'm the same way but I love when I catch me a good walleye 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

When my dad lived up here he said walleye were a dead fish to him like fighting a wet sock.....but ive never caught one.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Recneck said:


> When my dad lived up here he said walleye were a dead fish to him like fighting a wet sock.....but ive never caught one.



Lol no way! Walleye are strong when they get really big 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Id love to hit the walleye run next year on the maumee.


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love to fish for stripers, hybrid or natural, great fighting fish! Also love crappie fishing as they taste great!!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

liprippersc78 said:


> I love to fish for stripers, hybrid or natural, great fighting fish! Also love crappie fishing as they taste great!!



I follow this guy on social media that fishes salt water canals in Boston for stripers and consistenly pulls out 40 pounders!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Detainer said:


> I follow this guy on social media that fishes salt water canals in Boston for stripers and consistenly pulls out 40 pounders!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thats what im talkin bout!!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

1.Smallmouth 2.Largemouth and 3.Crappie I know thats three I just cant make up my mind!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> 1.Smallmouth 2.Largemouth and 3.Crappie I know thats three I just cant make up my mind!



I like catching all those too. Crappie can be iffy sometimes for me though because they are so easily caught like bluegill but when you get the big ones it's fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

The only thing I have fished for the last 2 seasons is flatheads. Fishing for flatheads isn't even close to being fun, most of the time I end up driving 2 hours both ways and fishing for 12+ hours and never getting a run. But that just makes it so much more satisfying when you finally get one. But then again I'm still a rookie at flathead fishing and can't locate them at lakes. The only time I usually get a few is at the rivers.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

ztmdodge said:


> The only thing I have fished for the last 2 seasons is flatheads. Fishing for flatheads isn't even close to being fun, most of the time I end up driving 2 hours both ways and fishing for 12+ hours and never getting a run. But that just makes it so much more satisfying when you finally get one. But then again I'm still a rookie at flathead fishing and can't locate them at lakes. The only time I usually get a few is at the rivers.



Check out this one I caught using tubes couple weeks ago lol










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Crappie/Bass


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Anything that swims...depends on the season...But river smallies and trout are favs.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

All the ''other'' fish no one wants to catch-- because-- There's more of them too catch.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

garhtr said:


> All the ''other'' fish no one wants to catch-- because-- There's more of them too catch.



Why wouldn't anyone want a gar, carp, drum, or cat?! I'd love to catch all those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

There all bait fish unless they have whiskers...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> There all bait fish unless they have whiskers...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonid



So! Catching all kinds of species is fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I love catching them all!! Have fished tourneys for LM bass, SM Bass, crappies, muskies, walleyes, salmon, carp, trout, catfish and ice fishing. If itll eat, Ill try to catch them...My lifelist is pretty darn long, I think Eastern Squawfish is one of my rarest to catch, on the fly. 

Salmonid


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

I like to catch goldfish detainer. My absolute favorite. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

winewomen&walleye said:


> I like to catch goldfish detainer. My absolute favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I love to catch African cichlids in my brothers aquarium haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Goldfish are some o of the hardest to catch. Gotta use a micro hook.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

garhtr said:


> All the ''other'' fish no one wants to catch-- because-- There's more of them too catch.



Htr, 
The picture "garbage 2" is a fantastic photo.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Detainer said:


> Why wouldn't anyone want a gar,* carp,* drum, or cat?! I'd love to catch all those.
> So! Catching all kinds of species is fun!


 That was my point. With Almost 50 reply's to your OP the only fish I saw mentioned were Walleye, Bass and Crappie {if we don't count King Salmon and Darter fishing } I didn't see Drum, Gar or any of the many Sucker species mentioned and all are favorites of mine and loads of fun to catch but often overlooked. They fight Great and are very plentiful. 
BTW---- none of the pictures I posted are of common carp.  Carp are Trash fish


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

See my sig....


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

1a. River Smallies
1b. Northern Pike

I can't really pick a favorite between the two I love to catch them both. Been a while since I've hooked into a nice pike though. I need to get up to Canada to do some pike fishing!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

yakfish said:


> 1a. River Smallies
> 1b. Northern Pike
> 
> I can't really pick a favorite between the two I love to catch them both. Been a while since I've hooked into a nice pike though. I need to get up to Canada to do some pike fishing!



Apparently pike fishing is excellent in northern Indiana. My dad has been back the last 3 years and have done well up there 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Fish with stripes and buffalo suckers 








































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

garhtr said:


> That was my point. With Almost 50 reply's to your OP the only fish I saw mentioned were Walleye, Bass and Crappie {if we don't count King Salmon and Darter fishing } I didn't see Drum, Gar or any of the many Sucker species mentioned and all are favorites of mine and loads of fun to catch but often overlooked. They fight Great and are very plentiful.
> 
> BTW---- none of the pictures I posted are of common carp.  Carp are Trash fish



How dare you disregard king salmon


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BornWithGills said:


> How dare you disregard king salmon


 No disrespect for the King, Caught a few just like that one in The LMR years ago but I think the Log-Perch Darters ate them all. 
If I really had to pick ONE FAVORITE it would be The White-bass, I'm already thinking about the spring W-bass run.
And---- RiverBum ----- stay out of my Buffalo water


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I found those buffalo fair n square 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

